# Sealant for paint on mirror!



## k64rich (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I recently painted on a few mirrors with acrylic paint. I want to seal the paint to make sure it stays on and to give it a little bit of a shine. I used the "Dishwasher-Safe Gloss" Mod Podge and I like how it looks on top of the paint, however- I can still see the Mod Podge on the mirror (where there is no paint) and it makes it a little bit foggy. 

Does anyone know of a reputable sealant to use on a mirror and will dry completely transparent?

Thank you in advance 
-K


----------



## Tonyb663 (Feb 6, 2021)

Ah yes. Mirrors are the devil sometimes. You are best to go with an enamel paint when working with mirrors because you can’t our anything on the mirror without ended up seeing it in the end. If you already painted you masterpiece and don’t want to ruin it...well here’s a link that will help
How to Seal Acrylic Paint on Glass: A Quick Guide


----------



## k64rich (Jan 24, 2021)

Tonyb663 said:


> Ah yes. Mirrors are the devil sometimes. You are best to go with an enamel paint when working with mirrors because you can’t our anything on the mirror without ended up seeing it in the end. If you already painted you masterpiece and don’t want to ruin it...well here’s a link that will help
> How to Seal Acrylic Paint on Glass: A Quick Guide


Thank you so much


----------

